

Ask HN: Y Combinator for school students - srkiranraj

Is there any portal for school students where they can discuss, share knowledge similar to stackoverflow, reddit, ycombinator.
Would such a service be useful to students? If such services are already present what the drawbacks that could be changed. I would like to experiment my programming skills with this project if possible.
======
redspark
What is to keep students from using those existing methods? If you are looking
to build a community of just students, I think you are missing an important
piece - Advice/mentorship/etc. from those in the "real world".

Maybe as a non-student I don't get it.

~~~
srkiranraj
Mentorship is a valid point, however the articles and discussions shared in
sites such as stackoverflow and other sites are beyond scope of understanding
for a school student. Hence a place where students can share their knowledge
and discuss among themselves to stumble upon a solution was my thought. Also
whenever a person with good/more knowledge comes in place, students might use
their help to solve homeworks which deceives the purpose of homeworks.

